# I bet 500 dollars...



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

That UBER will not pay me out the 500 appreciation reward. I just wanna be on the record. They haven't said anything to me yet. The fake excuse will come soon.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I wasnt thinking I would get stiffed. I was wondering if anyone who got this had already been paid though. Lest anyone think about accepting the wager. Note the screenshot shows offline and conditions said account in good standing....


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

Ahead of going public there is no way the would back out of this. The news would be a disaster for their IPO.

Did you expect they would like give you regular updates on the status of your bonus? You got that telling you that you would get it and on or before the 27th. They aren’t going to like email you daily saying “hey, didn’t forget about you” lol.

Relax....


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wasnt thinking I would get stiffed. I was wondering if anyone who got this had already been paid though. Lest anyone think about accepting the wager. Note the screenshot shows offline and conditions said account in good standing....





Whynotsteve said:


> Ahead of going public there is no way the would back out of this. The news would be a disaster for their IPO.
> 
> Did you expect they would like give you regular updates on the status of your bonus? You got that telling you that you would get it and on or before the 27th. They aren't going to like email you daily saying "hey, didn't forget about you" lol.
> 
> Relax....


Im relaxed. Nothing is more blissful than fully excepting fate. Uber cant help themselves. Mark my words. This forum will be full of drivers complaining about not getting their peasant reward.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

100% you are scared to death you won’t get a bonus you obviously need bad enough that you’ve been thinking about it so much you had to post...

People are so obvious....


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Whynotsteve said:


> 100% you are scared to death you won't get a bonus you obviously need bad enough that you've been thinking about it so much you had to post...
> 
> People are so obvious....


You sound scared. Embrace the inevitable


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The only way it's going to get messed up is if you have a drunk pax Friday night that gets into a beef with you and files a complaint that you were drunk driving or some such. If you are temporarily deactivated they might not pay out.

So stay home, hide under the covers, and hope for the best!


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> That UBER will not pay me out the 500 appreciation reward. I just wanna be on the record. They haven't said anything to me yet. The fake excuse will come soon.
> View attachment 314520


You'll get your money! They only need to email you once about it.. Give it 2-3 days..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The only way it's going to get messed up is if you have a drunk pax Friday night that gets into a beef with you and files a complaint that you were drunk driving or some such. If you are temporarily deactivated they might not pay out.
> 
> So stay home, hide under the covers, and hope for the best!


If I was getting the $10,000 that's exactly what ide be doing...


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Luis777 said:


> You'll get your money! They only need to email you once about it.. Give it 2-3 days..


Lol. Im just predicting what is gonna happen. Mark my words. The forums will be flooded with drivers crying about reward money they never received. But if i get mine awesome, then id buy a fathead of trump.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Whynotsteve said:


> Ahead of going public there is no way the would back out of this. The news would be a disaster for their IPO.
> 
> Did you expect they would like give you regular updates on the status of your bonus? You got that telling you that you would get it and on or before the 27th. They aren't going to like email you daily saying "hey, didn't forget about you" lol.
> 
> Relax....


Someone posted a Youtube video of a driver who got scammed out of his $500 bonus by uber.

Five days before the April 7 "account in good standing" cutoff date, uber temporarily deactivated a driver to run a needless background check, which the driver passed.

Uber then told the driver that because he had been temporarily deactivated, he no longer qualifies for the $500.

Outright theft by uber, and it's a good bet that driver isn't the only one uber's scammed out of their bonus.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

It would be an incredibly negative financial news story and leave analysts questioning Uber’s treatment of drivers and the fact monies allocated for drivers are having issues. 

I keep wondering why a Saturday, is the 27th some sort of anniversary ?

I was thinking they would fund drivers on Friday as an added surprise.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Someone posted a Youtube video of a driver who got scammed out of his $500 bonus by uber.
> 
> Five days before the April 7 "account in good standing" cutoff date, uber temporarily deactivated a driver to run a needless background check, which the driver passed.
> 
> ...


They call me Mystic Mac


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jeffsd619 said:


> That UBER will not pay me out the 500 appreciation reward. I just wanna be on the record. They haven't said anything to me yet. The fake excuse will come soon.
> View attachment 314520


And if they do pay you, you'll treat us all to lunch?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm expecting to get a notice the day before that I've been deactivated "for being impaired". Then two days later I'm expecting them to reactivate me. Then when I ask about the bonus I'm expecting them to say "Sorry, you forfeited it because you weren't in good standing at the time".

Mine is only $100 but if it were $500 or $1000 I wouldn't be driving until I received it. Each trip is a risk of the customer making a false report to get you deactivated.



Nats121 said:


> Someone posted a Youtube video of a driver who got scammed out of his $500 bonus by uber.
> 
> Five days before the April 7 "account in good standing" cutoff date, uber temporarily deactivated a driver to run a needless background check, which the driver passed.
> 
> ...


Wow, do you have a link to this? I wouldn't put it past them at all.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm expecting to get a notice the day before that I've been deactivated "for being impaired". Then two days later I'm expecting them to reactivate me. Then when I ask about the bonus I'm expecting them to say "Sorry, you forfeited it because you weren't in good standing at the time".
> 
> Mine is only $100 but if it were $500 or $1000 I wouldn't be driving until I received it. Each trip is a risk of the customer making a false report to get you deactivated.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

More, soon to come folks. As predicted


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nats121 said:


>


God, my panties are even in a bunch after watching that!!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*Uber promises to bonus you in the app, alongside all the promised passenger tips...*


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, if you notice, they conveniently omitted the *year* from the date on the notice. " Oh, we meant 2022! Sorry folks. Read the fine print."

Make sure to stay in "good standing" for the next few years guys!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

My favourite part: "or around".


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

He's scared because a popular youtuber said that he got an email revoking his award due to temporary deactivation. If it's gonna happen it'll happen by Friday. Lots of drivers would be pissed. Some may quit.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mordred said:


> He's scared because a popular youtuber said that he got an email revoking his award due to temporary deactivation. If it's gonna happen it'll happen by Friday. Lots of drivers would be pissed. Some may quit.


Hopefully no one is actually "scared" or surprised when uber does what they do best. ?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Don’t we have enough to bash Uber over? Now we are going to accuse them of not paying a Bonus they offered.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

jeffsd619 said:


> That UBER will not pay me out the 500 appreciation reward. I just wanna be on the record. They haven't said anything to me yet. The fake excuse will come soon.
> View attachment 314520


I'm sure you will get your appreciation reward , I mean it may be after Uber takes out all the fee's and adjusts a few things you may even get $15 :O


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> That UBER will not pay me out the 500 appreciation reward. I just wanna be on the record. They haven't said anything to me yet. The fake excuse will come soon.
> View attachment 314520


" HUSH MONEY"

They are Paying you from the Thousands they have Stolen from YOU !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> Hopefully no one is actually "scared" or surprised when uber does what they do best. ?


New member, how long you been driving that you have that much of an axe to grind and keep at it. We will know in a couple of days, won't we and as someone else had said there are real things to worry about.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I actually am going thru this same thing.....All of a sudden I am accused of "Manipulating" the Uber app at the airport. This happened last week, many many emails asking them to explain...No help, Greenlight hub....Worthless.

I dont even go to the airport to stage at all! just take their rematches if given the opportunity.

So now I cannot get rides to or from the airport, just waiting to see if I even get my bonus now

UBER Accuses, without proof or any discussion with me as to what may have happened....Third world court system!! They are Accuser, judge and executioner all wrapped up in one


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> I actually am going thru this same thing.....All of a sudden I am accused of "Manipulating" the Uber app at the airport. This happened last week, many many emails asking them to explain...No help, Greenlight hub....Worthless.
> 
> I dont even go to the airport to stage at all! just take their rematches if given the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Uber does not accuse. You are Uber's plumber. When you don't like your plumbers work do you call him up and discuss what he can improve or do you just stop giving him work and call another plumber?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Uber does not accuse. You are Uber's plumber. When you don't like your plumbers work do you call him up and discuss what he can improve or do you just stop giving him work and call another plumber?


 I sure would I would call him back having come back in and show him what I was dissatisfied with and give him a chance to defend his work of course


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

jeffsd619 said:


> That UBER will not pay me out the 500 appreciation reward. I just wanna be on the record. They haven't said anything to me yet. The fake excuse will come soon.
> View attachment 314520


----------------------------

If you don't say anything they will never pay.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> New member, how long you been driving that you have that much of an axe to grind and keep at it. We will know in a couple of days, won't we and as someone else had said there are real things to worry about.


I have no "axe to grind". I enjoy making predictions. Anyone who works for uber and is mad about how they operate, why continue working for them? Yes, we will know in a couple of days if im right. I will be???


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well if it does happen, it might be the biggest Class action they have ever had to contend with, and they will deserve every bit of the hell that will be rained down on them


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

It’s funny because I had an Uber bonus situation similar to this. I was 2 rides away from a $205 weekly bonus. I’d been working my butt off all week to achieve enough rides. After finishing my 97th ride out of 100 my account logged me off. I tried logging back on but it said my account was on hold and I needed to contact support. None of them had any idea what was going on. Some said that I was deactivated for good because of a failed background check. Some said it was routine. Some just didn’t even have an answer. They told me to call Checkr because they were the ones responsible for my account being waitlisted. Checkr said that they haven’t run my background check in a while and it came back totally clean. They also said Uber has not requested a new one from them - so they were puzzled as to why Uber had waitlisted my account. 5 days later my account was back up and running. Turns out it was just “routine checks” but they would not honor my bonus.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

janewalch said:


> It's funny because I had an Uber bonus situation similar to this. I was 2 rides away from a $205 weekly bonus. I'd been working my butt off all week to achieve enough rides. After finishing my 97th ride out of 100 my account logged me off. I tried logging back on but it said my account was on hold and I needed to contact support. None of them had any idea what was going on. Some said that I was deactivated for good because of a failed background check. Some said it was routine. Some just didn't even have an answer. They told me to call Checkr because they were the ones responsible for my account being waitlisted. Checkr said that they haven't run my background check in a while and it came back totally clean. They also said Uber has not requested a new one from them - so they were puzzled as to why Uber had waitlisted my account. 5 days later my account was back up and running. Turns out it was just "routine checks" but they would not honor my bonus.


Ya it was a routine check on what money they can steal from you. All the bonuses are scams.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Ya it was a routine check on what money they can steal from you. All the bonuses are scams.


Totally. What's even crappier about that story was that I was 12 rides away from another $305 bonus that I also did not get.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> Well if it does happen, it might be the biggest Class action they have ever had to contend with, and they will deserve every bit of the hell that will be rained down on them


That would be a REAL SHIT SHOW !


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'm at near 4k rides and no notification period of an appreciation reward


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I Have no $$$ yet


----------



## bigsneakertees (Nov 18, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If I was getting the $10,000 that's exactly what ide be doing...


Thanks for the tip , im getting the 10,000 and im staying offline until i see it in my account .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> I Have no $$$ yet


It is in there now,. It so qualifies for instant pay. I just sent 100+ in instant pay to my credit card


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is in there now,. It so qualifies for instant pay. I just sent 100+ in instant pay to my credit card


yep me too.....thought they said it wasn't going into insta pay, just right to you bank account....Anyway i'm 100 bucks richer


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Imagine that, got my 500.


----------

